# Help With Dewinterizing



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We picked up our 23 rs a couple of weeks ago and we have been soaking in the vast amount of knowledge on this site, Thanks everyone!!!
Next question, We live just outside of chicago and can't wait to use our new tt. We would like to go for a test camp to get the bugs out in the middle of march and then go for a long trip for spring break ( first week in april). What do you all think about dewinterizing the veh in the middle of march. We have it parked next to our house so can we just use the propane with the thermostat to keep it from freezing if it gets cold.
next question? any suggestions on a relatively close place to chicago to go in the middle of march, Two three hours away at most. Thanks everyone


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Removing the pink stuff will all depend on the temp that weekend, If temps work for you, worse thing you might have to do is winterize it again which is about 20 min of work.

Chicago camping, no can help

John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you have an air compressor to blow the lines out with? If so make sure you regulate the air pressure to insure you don't pop anything. Then once you feel the lines are clear, if possible leave lines pressurized with air. If you do have some water in the lines it will be under pressure and that lowers the freezing point.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I usually de-winterize by march, but I live a little south and west of you. Last few years it hasn't gotten that cold, but again, if possible you could re-winterized fairly easily. Another option is to dry camp and test out everything except for the water system, but of course that defeats the purpose of buying a self contained camper doesn't it?

As far as a close place, you could run over to Staved Rock State Park on I80 and give us a full report of how it is before the spring rally in May.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I start THINKING about de-winterizing in April.

I actually DO IT in May...when possible.

Really, it depends on your weather.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I start THINKING about de-winterizing in April.
> 
> I actually DO IT in May...when possible.
> 
> Really, it depends on your weather.


Of course living in ND, winter last till June!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm far from an expert, but if you can use the propane if it gets too cold, then IMHO you could dewinterize, use it, and then rewinterize if needed.

3 hours from what part of Chicago?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

downers grove, thanks for all the info


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

If it's still a risk of below freezing weather then, consider leaving your rig winterized and just use bottled water and paper plates, etc. We did this on our return trip from the west coast, due to below freezing weather most of the way home.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

7heaven said:


> If it's still a risk of below freezing weather then, consider leaving your rig winterized and just use bottled water and paper plates, etc. We did this on our return trip from the west coast, due to below freezing weather most of the way home.


Great suggestion. I would not risk freezing the water lines if you do not have too. If you decide to keep the heater on, open your cabinet doors to allow the heat to get to the plumbing.

Thor


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

What does everyone do with their pink stuff when they are done dewinterizing?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sarg2505 said:


> What does everyone do with their pink stuff when they are done dewinterizing?


Down the drain with it. It's non toxic.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

sarg2505 said:


> What does everyone do with their pink stuff when they are done dewinterizing?


Not sure if I understand the question. When I used to use the pink stuff, when it came time to dewinterize, I just ran fresh water into all of my lines and the pink stuff went into the holding tanks. Then down the sewer when I dumped my tanks.

I just use compressed air now to blow out all of the lines and leave them like that. No real need for the pink stuff except that I pour it into all of my sink and shower traps to keep the small amount of water in them from freezing.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

You answered my question. I wasn't sure how environmentally friendly the "pink stuff" was.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

To answer the original question, you may be able to dewinterize in March if you are willing to use your heater if there are any unexpected freezes. That may get expensive though. Sometimes I just use a small portable electric heater to keep the chill off.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Mike, The pink stuff is cheap insurance. If you don't want to go with the paper plates and bottle H2o option, I would be sure to bring a few extra gallons of the pink stuff along. As you are well aware, this winter has been very unpredictable. If I was going to park mine next to my house, in the middle of the winter, with the lines full of water, I wouldn't want to rely on the heater. You may not know if something is wrong until it's too late. At the very least, I would want to use compressed air (regulated to no more that 50 PSI) to blow out all of the lines (if so equipped, don't forget the exterior sink and shower) when you were done using it. As far a somewhere to go, maybe you could try Rock Cut State Park here in Rockford (815 885-3311). It would be a short (relatively speaking) trip for you, up I-90. You may want to call them first to be sure that they have a few sites plowed (yes, we actually have snow).

Chris


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you are really frugal, you can drain your low point drains in the spring into a container and reuse it in the spring. I never did but I knew someone who reused it every year.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you are really frugal, you can drain your low point drains in the spring into a container and reuse it in the spring. I never did but I knew someone who reused it every year.


Thats too frugal for me. Anti-freeze does typically have a shelf life too. The pink stuff can be found for $2.50 a gallon on sale around here.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Katrina said:


> If you are really frugal, you can drain your low point drains in the spring into a container and reuse it in the spring. I never did but I knew someone who reused it every year.


Thats too frugal for me. Anti-freeze does typically have a shelf file too. The pink stuff can be found for $2.50 a gallon on sale around here.
[/quote]

Being that he would need it near the end of the winter season, he could probably find it even cheaper then the $2.50. Like I said, cheap insurance!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do agree, I just knew someone who did it.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks to everyone, much to think about, The first is that we bought it winterized and is it difficult to winterize. I could look in the book and prior posts but i thought i would get some responses. 
2. is it better to drain and use the pink stuff or use compressed air.
3. thanks for the advice on where to camp, the follow up question is there other people at that time. (just in case i need some help on running something)
4. With spring break we are consider the rally in va instead of going to the gulf. It would be nice to put some faces with name


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you are really frugal, you can drain your low point drains in the spring into a container and reuse it in the spring. I never did but I knew someone who reused it every year.


For me I just drain it!!!! 
Beside it's just as easy to just get new stuff for the next time

Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

sarg2505 said:


> What does everyone do with their pink stuff when they are done dewinterizing?


Save it for next year.

Mike, weare signed up for the rally in Va Beach. It will be our first rally. Hope you can make it. 
The pink is cheap but then again, so am I.
Bob


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> If you do have some water in the lines it will be under pressure and that lowers the freezing point.


That's the first time I ever heard that!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I live near Peoria, so I'm not real familiar with all the camping opportunities near Chicago. But of the ones I know about:

Starved Rock State Park is a great place, and only about an hour's drive from the southern suburbs.

Illinois Beach State Park looks VERY interesting. It is near Zion, IL (about on the Wisconsin border), and sits north of Chicago, along the south-western shore of Lake Michigan. I saw an "Illinois Adventure" episode on our PBS station, here, and it looks like a nice place. It's big, but I understand that it is the busiest SP in Illinois. I'd make reservations.

Wisconsin Dells is not too far from you, either. We've always stayed at Sherwood Forest Campground, right in the Dells. Nice, private campground.

All the way across the state in the north-west corner of IL is Apple River Canyon State Park. Quite an interesting place, but no electrical hookups. Dry camping, only.

Visit the IDNR website, and you can access the home pages of all the state parks. You'll be able to download all the information you'd ever want.

Here's the link: IDNR

(We like Jubilee State Park, near Peoria. Nice place - clean and quiet. But it's close, for us - for those "let's get away for a weekend," last-minute type of situations)

Happy Camping - you'll love your new Outback!

Mike


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

What's the recommended air pressure to blow out the lines?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

SconnieJonny said:


> What's the recommended air pressure to blow out the lines?


I use 40 PSI.
I believe the plumbing was tested to withstand 60 PSI.


----------

